# توقيع المنحنيات على الطبيعة



## ahmadj5 (7 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اخواني بحثت في المنتدى و لم اجد عن موضوع توقيع المنحنيات على الطبيعة بالأجهزة المساحية
ارجو من الأخوة الكرام و المهتمين أن يفيدونا بهذا الخصوص من الألف إلى الياء 
و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 
وعد من يفيدنا ادعو له بعد كل صلاة


----------



## م/محمد على (8 مارس 2008)

لابد ان يكون المنحنى معروف نصف قطره ونقطة المنتصف ونقطة بداية او نهاية او الانحرافات للماسات ونقط بدايتها ونهايته


----------



## الحزن النبيل (10 مارس 2008)

*السلام عليكم

اخي العزيز لم اجد سوى هذا الملخص البسيط الذي افادني كثيراً في توقيع المنحنيات الأفقية والرأسية باستخدام الاجهزة المساحية إلا أنه لم يتسنى لي الوقت لإضافة المزيد 

كذلك اشكر المهندس دفع الله حمدون على هذا الشرح الأكثر من رائع

لكم تحياتي وودي​*


----------



## محمد الفجال (10 مارس 2008)

مششششككككككككككككككككوووووووووور


----------



## ahmadj5 (10 مارس 2008)

اخوتي الاعزاء بعد معرفة نصف قطره ونقطة المنتصف ونقطة بداية او نهاية او الانحرافات للماسات ونقط بدايتها ونهايته لكن هذا لا يكفي 
فيجب ان نحدد عدة نقاط على مسار المنحني بين نصف قطره ونقطة المنتصف ونقطة البداية او النهاية حيث انه بذلك يتم تقسيم المنحني الى اجزاء صغيرة ينتج لدينا مجموعة من المستقيمات الصغيرة التي تشكل منحني مكسر 
ما نريده هو النقاط التي تحدد على المسار عدا نصف قطره ونقطة المنتصف ونقطة البداية او النهاية
فاعرف ان هناك طريقة لحساب هذه النقاط و لكن كيف تتم هي ما لا اعرف 
ارجو الفائدة من الاخوة الاعزاء و من الاخ م/محمد على و الاخ الحزن النبيل


----------



## م/محمد على (11 مارس 2008)

من الممكن استخدام الاوتوكاد فسوف يسهل عليك كثيرا


----------



## بسام اليمني (12 مارس 2008)

حفظكم الله لنا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## يوسف عبد (14 مارس 2008)

إخوتي الأعزاء يجب أن يكون لديكم مخططات للطرق مرسومة على برنامج الأوتوكاد أو اللاند ديسك توب الذي يستخدم ضمنه الأوتوكاد كبيئة رسومية وبالتالي ضمن الأوتوكاد يتم النقر على أية نقطة من المنحني واستخدام التعليمة id وهذه تعطينا إحداثي أي نقطة وبالتالي يمكن التأكد من مجموعة نقاط بهذه الطريقة تمكننا من تحديد عدد كثير من النقاط التي تلغي تكسير المنحني هذا بشكل سريع ويمكن التفصيل أكثر لمن أراد ذلك والسلام عليكم


----------



## hosny77 (14 مارس 2008)

توجد عدة طرق لتوقيع المنحنيات الأفقية علي الطبيعة 
الأولي :في حال إمكانية إحتلال نقطة ال Pi أو مركز المنحني ( بإستخدام زوايا الإنحراف مع المسافات)
الثانية :في حال إمكانية قياس مسافات عمودية علي أحد المماسات
الثالثة : في حال إمكانية قياس مسافات من الوتر الواصل بين نقطة بداية المنحني Pc و نهايته Pt
الرابعة : في حال إستخدام جاز التوتال بإدخال بيانات المنحني ثم توقيعه 
أما عن التفاصيل الخاصة بالطرق الأربعة فسوف أحاول أن أشرحها في ملف ورد مع رسومات توضيحية جاري إعداده ،،


----------



## الحزن النبيل (15 مارس 2008)

*السلام عليكم

أولاً في الأجهزة الحديثة كالتوتال استيشن فيجب أن تكون ملماً ببرنامج الاتوكاد لكي توقع نقاطك على الخارطة الالكترونية ومن ثم تحديدها على الطبيعة بالجهاز كما وضحه المهندس hosny77 

ثانياً وإن كنت لا تستخدم جهاز التوتال فيجب تحديد نقاط المنحنى باتباع احد القوانين التي تنص على إمكانية ايجاد احداثي اي نقطة على منحنى بمعلومية احداثي المركز ونصف قطر المنحنى
وهناك عدة طرق يمكن شرحها قريباً *
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmadj5 (18 مارس 2008)

الحزن النبيل قال:


> *السلام عليكم
> 
> أولاً في الأجهزة الحديثة كالتوتال استيشن فيجب أن تكون ملماً ببرنامج الاتوكاد لكي توقع نقاطك على الخارطة الالكترونية ومن ثم تحديدها على الطبيعة بالجهاز كما وضحه المهندس hosny77
> 
> ...



نحن بالانتظار اخي العزيز 
و لكم كل الشكر على الاهتمام بالموضوع و انا بصدد الحصول على المعلومات الحسابية و ان شاء الله ساكتبها لكم


----------



## roads (18 مارس 2008)

يمكن عمل منحنى افقى بعدة طرق و لكن الذى يتحكم بالطريقة التى نستخدمها هو الموقع نفسه و لكن لابد ان نعرف ما هى الطرق التى نستخدمهالعمل المنحنى فى البداية فمثلا كلام hosny 77 كلام جيد و صحيح ولكنى ازيدها واحدة وهى ممكن عمل المنحنى بالتوتال من غير معلومية الاحداثيات من الاوتو كاد لتوقيعها انشاء الله تعلموها فى وقت قريب


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (19 مارس 2008)

Thanksssss


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 مارس 2008)

اولا اشكر الاخ الحزن النبيل وابشره ان النسخة الكاملة من كتاب مدخل عمل المساحة في الطرق علي وشك ان تنتهي بعد ان نشرت النسخة المختصرة علي هذا المنتدي 
اما توقيع المنحنيات علي الطبيعة فهناك معلومة مهمة يجب توفرها قبل توقيع المنحني 
1- نوع المنحني (دائرى - مركب- انتقالي)
2-نصف قطر المنحني 
3- زواية انحراف المنحني
4-طول الاول والثاني في حالة المنحني الانتقالي وطول المنحني الدائري
5- الجهاز المتوفير لتوقيع المنحنى (شريط -TOTALSTSTION-GPSRTK)
طرق توقيع المنحني:
1-عن طريق الابعاد (X,Y)(الشريط)
2-عن طريق المسافة والزاوية (TOTAL STATION)
3- عن طريق الاحداثيات (TOTAL-GPS RTK)
اما كيفية التوقيع فهي تحتاج رسومات وسوف ارفعها لمنتدي في الايام القادمة انشاء الله 

تقبلوا تحياتي 

م دفع الله حمدان


----------



## ahmadj5 (19 مارس 2008)

كل الشكر اخ دفع الله حمدان على اهتمامك الكريم و جزاك الله خيرا
نتمنى التواصل مع خبراء مثلك و انا عندي نسخة من كتابك الجميل النسخة المختصرة و تعمت منه الكثير


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (20 مارس 2008)

كل الشكر لك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## بسام اليمني (4 أبريل 2008)

مشكور أخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## باكير (5 أبريل 2008)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## باكير (9 أبريل 2008)

احييكككككككككككككككككك


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (13 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## مصطفى العبسى (14 أبريل 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عابر الزهور (21 سبتمبر 2008)

الملف لا يعمل يااخى على العموم مشكور


----------



## mansy77 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmadj5 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> اولا اشكر الاخ الحزن النبيل وابشره ان النسخة الكاملة من كتاب مدخل عمل المساحة في الطرق علي وشك ان تنتهي بعد ان نشرت النسخة المختصرة علي هذا المنتدي
> اما توقيع المنحنيات علي الطبيعة فهناك معلومة مهمة يجب توفرها قبل توقيع المنحني
> 1- نوع المنحني (دائرى - مركب- انتقالي)
> 2-نصف قطر المنحني
> ...



نحن ننظر اخ دفع الله الخير الكثير منك و ننتظر منك ما ذكرت من قول 

اما كيفية التوقيع فهي تحتاج رسومات وسوف ارفعها لمنتدي في الايام القادمة انشاء الله

و ان شاء الله تتمكن من ذلك اخي


----------



## معاذ محمد احمد (10 يونيو 2009)

كيفية رسم المنحنيات الخاصه( دائريه - حلزونية ) بالطرق على autocad


----------



## محمدين علي (10 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## عاشق السهر (11 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmadj5 (12 يونيو 2009)

ياشباب في مشكلة و اللي هي لما كنا في مقاعد الدراسة كنا مهملين و طايشين و ما كنا ندور العلم و بالتالي نحنا مو فاهمين كل اللي كتب عن هالموضوع و اللي الكل يطلبوه انه يأتي احد الاخوة و يشرح موضوع توقيع المنحنيات و كأن اللي يستمع ما يعرف الا التوتال ستيشن يعني ما يترك الهمسة ما يشرحها يعني من الالف الى الياء و نتمنى الاخ دفع الله يساهم لفائدة شباب الامة و مشكوررررررررررين


----------



## محمدسندباد (13 يونيو 2009)

والله في شرح اوفى من كده اكيد


----------



## ابو ساره111 (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك ان شاء الله في انتظار الجديد


----------



## عاطف مجدي (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلم عليكم ورحمة الله
أرجو من إخواني في المنتدي مساعدتي حيث أني حديث التخرج وأريد معرفة توقيع منحني طريق بجهاز التوتال ولو تفضلتم إعطائي مثال علي ذلك ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم في البدايه هل عندك فكره علي جهاز التوتالوفقك الله


----------



## akhilali (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووور اخي ( الحزن النبيل ) ممنون الك


----------



## محمودشمس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aree_79 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (19 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا تمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## المستودع (29 يوليو 2011)

ملخص مفيد جدا


----------



## نور الكعبي (30 يوليو 2011)

والله موضوع جدا مهم ورائع وجدير بالاهتمام وشكرااااااا لكل المهندسين بالمنتدى الي يساهمون بالردود وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## نبيل الفقيه (24 أكتوبر 2011)

لتوقيع المنحنيات على الطبيعه هناك عدة طرق لتوقيع تعتمد على نوع المنحنى المراد توقيعه نقسم المنحنيات الى :
اولا : المنحنيات الافقيه :
1. الدائريه البسيطه 
يتم توقيع المنحنيات الدائريه البسيطه بعدة طرق منها 
1. عن طريق الشريط 
يتم التوقيع عن طريق الشريط بثلاث طرق :
- عن طريق ايجاد مركز المنحنى 
وفي هذه الطريقه يجيب ان يكون نصف القطر اقل من طول الشريط طريق التوقيع تتم كالاتي 
نوجد نقطة بدء المنحن Pcونقطة نهاية المنحنى PTبعد 
ذلك نضع الشريط على النقطه الاولى ونعمل قوس وبنفس الطريق من النقطه الثانيه مكان تقاطعهما يكون مركز المنحنى 
- عن طريق المماس العمود 
وفي هذه الطريق يتم ايجاد نقطة بداية ونهاية المنحنى ونقيس مسافه 33.14 من النقطة الاولى زنفس من النقطه الثانيه تم تقسم المسافه الى اجزاء 0 .5.10.15.20.25.30 وهكذا وتقيس طول الابعاد العموديه وتقام اعمده عليها 
-عن طريق القاطع

ثانيا باستخدام جهاز الثودلايت والشريط 
يتم التوقيع كالاتي 
نحد كلا من نقطة البدايه والنهايه ونقيس طول القطع الطويل ونوجد الاوتار الجزئيه وزوايا الانحراف الجزئيه باستخدام جهاز الثودلايت 
ثالثا باستخدام جهازي ثو دلايت 
رابعا باستخدام اجهزة المحطه الشامله 
انا اعطيت هنا لامحه سريعه عنها 
وانشاء الله سوف اضع ملف بالرسومات عن طرق التوقيع بالتفصيل والقوانيين


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (3 نوفمبر 2011)

كيف يمكن حساب التوسعة في المنحنيات الافقية 
وشكراً


----------



## hi2015 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكووور اخوي


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## gabora (28 سبتمبر 2012)

الملف دا فيه كل حاجه عن المنحنيات وحساباتها وتوقيعها
01 المقدمة + المنحنيات.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download - amoory gabora


----------



## حكيم الحمادي (29 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكورين جدا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## م/مصطفى محمد عيد (3 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووور


----------

